# Angle headed dragon pics...



## Saz (Sep 30, 2006)

I just set up this lovely new enclosure for my adult pair (thanks herpshop!), they think it's great and have settled in it really well. Thought I'd take some pickies...























Also thought I'd include a couple of pics of this little baby girl who I arrived a few days ago. Thanks Anthony, she's a little tyke!


----------



## Davo66 (Sep 30, 2006)

Great pic, I would imagine they would also climb up the meshing to. Nice looking animals and the enclosure looks good to.
Davo


----------



## Saz (Sep 30, 2006)

Yep, they can easily climb up the walls and ceiling, so it really is perfect for them. They've had a lot of fun exploring!

:0)


----------



## krusty (Sep 30, 2006)

looks like you have a great set up for them,they will love it.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh very nice set up.....like the idea with the Astro turf around the poles..spinipes are one of my fav's


----------



## pugsly (Oct 1, 2006)

Gorgeous Saz!

Wish I had the time for them.. Beautiful animals..


----------



## Saz (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, my favourite dragons too! I'm hoping to find another pair or two, and then branch out (pardon the pun!) into Boyd's.


----------



## scotchbo (Oct 1, 2006)

There beautiful and a great set up mate,

Just curious how much there worth as i could be looking for a pair very soon


----------



## Saz (Oct 1, 2006)

Around $150. 

:0)


----------



## Kirby (Oct 1, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Gorgeous Saz!
> 
> Wish I had the time for them.. Beautiful animals..



do you mean that they are time consuming or your just busy enough, and is it $150 for a pair or each, im very interested as boyds are fair expensive for my budget... 

by the way i love your set up it looks fantabulous!! 

does anyone know if they are easy to handle or skittish, just wondering... but they are ebautiful..


----------



## Saz (Oct 1, 2006)

$150+ each. The trick with these guys is to keep them meticulously clean as they are prone to bacterial infections in the jaw. I have found mine easy to look after, but they do take up maybe 15 mins a day. Depending on how many animals you have depends on whether you have that 15 mins spare!

They are skittish, I can only handle my male if he is sleepy LOL! My female is very placid though, and is easy to hold. To 'hold' her I put her on my chest or shoulder, and she'll sit there for hours. Bit of a hint though, NEVER let go of their tail, because if all of a sudden they decide to run, they'll have taken a leap of death before you know it LOL!

:0)


----------



## scotchbo (Oct 1, 2006)

Cool Thank's for the info guy's ill look into care sheet's and get all the info i need then ill be askin round for one or a pair


----------



## Starkey (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, beautiful dragons. May i ask, is that a flexarium set up vertically?


----------



## chickenman (Oct 4, 2006)

how much are boyds worth?


----------



## Magpie (Oct 4, 2006)

Saz, are they NSW form? I would have thought you'd be keeping the Qld form.
That's a good idea for the cage, I have a spare herparium or two, I might look into keeping them again soon.


----------



## gillsy (Oct 4, 2006)

They're are some on herptrader at the moment for i think $60


----------



## Kirby (Oct 4, 2006)

i dont see a heat lamp or heat mat or UVB, do they not need these, or are they out of the picture, i want some, but i only have a bed room, im only sixteen i already have two 6 foot tanks, and a two foot fish tank and now i want turtles and angle headed dragons, for my D & T assesment im making a tall antique looking wooden bird cage im sure i could keep some sort of lizard in that..


----------



## Magpie (Oct 4, 2006)

No heat, but they will need a source of Vitamin D.


----------



## Reptilia (Oct 4, 2006)

chickenman said:


> how much are boyds worth?



$500 plus for hatchies.


----------



## Saz (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, it's a herparium set up vertically. They love it! I think the hatchies on herptrader at the moment are $90, I paid $120 each for my hatchies though. 

Not sure what form they are Magpie, I'll see if the breeder knows the form.

I actually gave them a 25 watt bulb as hatchies/juvies through the winter, and they did used to bask under it a lot. I removed it once they stopped using it. 

They need UVB, so you can provide them with a UV fluro tube or similar, or take them outside for some filtered sunlight, which is very easy to do in a herparium, and much cheaper and more effective than the tubes!

:0)


----------



## Kirby (Oct 5, 2006)

what are the measurements and proper sized cage for a pair of angle heads


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 5, 2006)

HEY SAZ
the new set up looks great. just wondering were you brought the set up from, and how much ... i might look at getting one for the angle head i brought of you.
By the way, anyone who wants to know .... i brought a angle of SAZ about 1 week ago, and she was lovely. and so is my angle. thanks again too.


----------



## Saz (Oct 5, 2006)

I got the set-up from Herpshop, it was $80 in the sale, but I think they are usually $100. 

It's around 3 foot by 2 foot which is fine for a pair. 

I always have a job finding them in there amongst the decorations and have that horrible stomach lurching moment where you think there have miraculously gotten out, only to see an eye staring at me through the undergrowth!

Glad the angle is going well, get him one, He'll love it!!

:0)


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah he is doing good. i am soo very much in love with him. what was the name of that orange coloured gecko i fell in love with at your house. the ones that you said are about $350. was it the knobtailed??? cant for the life of me remember. i want one. hahah.


----------

